# School Choices and how to enrol



## Vlasta (Jul 29, 2013)

I recently landed a job in Sydney and I want my kids (2 boys aged 6.5 and 8.5) to start school in Australia in the summer term 2014 - late January I guess.

My question is this:- They currently go to a school in Hong Kong run by the English Schools Foundation and they are being taught IB Primary Years Program. They are bi-lingual and fluent in English and Cantonese (tri-lingual if you count the little Mandarin they also speak) I am English and my Wife is Hong Kong Chinese. I intend to live in the Northern suburbs - St. Ives, Turramurra, Pymble , North Ryde or somewhere around that area. What suggestion for a good school that can give a similar level of education that they are getting now? Lots of projects, units of inquiry and structured play as well as excellent ICT facilities, learning and knowledge centre etc.

Any help appreciated as I am a novice to moving with a family..... I want my kids to have a good education in a nice environment - as do we all but also the opportunity to become inquisitive risk-takers which is what the IB PYP teaches them.


----------

